
Why is there no widely accepted progress for 50 years? - mpweiher
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/5590
======
edeion
I'll just take the occasion to reference the works of W. Brian Arthur and Paul
A. David on path dependence, increasing returns and lock-in where they model
the situations where technological artifacts come to dominance, often not out
of their intrinsic values but because of extrinsic factors. So, why is there
no widely accepted language progress? _Maybe_ because the situation is locked-
in.

